# British and Irish Lions Tour - Australia 2013



## Harry1990 (Feb 5, 2010)

Tour Matches
1 June 2013
19:30 HKT (UTC+8) Barbarians Barbarians.png – British and Irish Lions flag.svg British and Irish Lions Hong Kong Stadium, Hong Kong
Referee: Australia Steve Walsh (Australia)

5 June 2013
18:00 AWST (UTC+8) Western Force Australia – British and Irish Lions flag.svg British and Irish Lions Patersons Stadium, Perth
Referee: New Zealand Glen Jackson (New Zealand)

8 June 2013
19:30 AEST (UTC+10) Queensland Reds Australia – British and Irish Lions flag.svg British and Irish Lions Suncorp Stadium, Brisbane
Referee: France Jérôme Garcès (France)

11 June 2013
19:30 AEST (UTC+10) NSW Queensland Country Australia – British and Irish Lions flag.svg British and Irish Lions Hunter Stadium, Newcastle
Referee: Australia Steve Walsh (Australia)

15 June 2013
19:30 AEST (UTC+10) New South Wales Waratahs Australia – British and Irish Lions flag.svg British and Irish Lions Sydney Football Stadium, Sydney
Referee: South Africa Jaco Peyper (South Africa)

18 June 2013
19:30 AEST (UTC+10) ACT Brumbies Australia – British and Irish Lions flag.svg British and Irish Lions Canberra Stadium, Canberra
Referee: France Jérôme Garcès (France)

25 June 2013
19:30 AEST (UTC+10) Melbourne Rebels Australia – British and Irish Lions flag.svg British and Irish Lions AAMI Park, Melbourne
Referee: New Zealand Glen Jackson (New Zealand)

First Test
22 June 2013
20:00 AEST (UTC+10) Australia – British and Irish Lions flag.svg British and Irish Lions Suncorp Stadium, Brisbane
Referee: New Zealand Chris Pollock (New Zealand)

Second Test
29 June 2013
20:00 AEST (UTC+10) Australia – British and Irish Lions flag.svg British and Irish Lions Etihad Stadium, Melbourne
Referee: South Africa Craig Joubert (South Africa)

Third Test
6 July 2013
20:00 AEST (UTC+10) Australia – British and Irish Lions flag.svg British and Irish Lions ANZ Stadium, Sydney
Referee: France Romain Poite (France)


----------



## Harry1990 (Feb 5, 2010)

Initial squad

A squad of 37 was announced on 30th April 2013,[10] made up of 15 players from Wales, 10 from England, 9 from Ireland and 3 from Scotland.[11][12]
Player Position Date of Birth (age) Home union Club Notes
Dylan Hartley Hooker 24 March 1986 (age 27) England England England Northampton 
Richard Hibbard Hooker 13 December 1983 (age 29) Wales Wales Wales Ospreys 
Tom Youngs Hooker 28 January 1987 (age 26) England England England Leicester 
Dan Cole Prop 9 May 1987 (age 25) England England England Leicester 
Cian Healy Prop 7 October 1987 (age 25) Ireland Ireland Ireland Leinster 
Gethin Jenkins Prop 17 November 1980 (age 32) Wales Wales France Toulon 
Adam Jones Prop 8 March 1981 (age 32) Wales Wales Wales Ospreys 
Matt Stevens Prop 1 October 1982 (age 30) England England England Saracens 
Mako Vunipola Prop 13 January 1991 (age 22) England England England Saracens 
Ian Evans Lock 4 October 1984 (age 28) Wales Wales Wales Ospreys 
Richie Gray Lock 24 August 1989 (age 23) Scotland Scotland England Sale 
Alun Wyn Jones Lock 19 September 1985 (age 27) Wales Wales Wales Ospreys 
Paul O'Connell Lock 20 October 1979 (age 33) Ireland Ireland Ireland Munster 
Geoff Parling Lock 28 October 1983 (age 29) England England England Leicester 
Tom Croft Flanker 7 November 1985 (age 27) England England England Leicester 
Dan Lydiate Flanker 18 December 1987 (age 25) Wales Wales Wales NG Dragons 
Sean O'Brien Flanker 14 February 1987 (age 26) Ireland Ireland Ireland Leinster 
Justin Tipuric Flanker 6 August 1989 (age 23) Wales Wales Wales Ospreys 
Sam Warburton (c) Flanker 5 October 1988 (age 24) Wales Wales Wales Cardiff Blues 
Toby Faletau No. 8 12 November 1990 (age 22) Wales Wales Wales NG Dragons 
Jamie Heaslip No. 8 15 December 1983 (age 29) Ireland Ireland Ireland Leinster 
Conor Murray Scrum-half 20 April 1989 (age 24) Ireland Ireland Ireland Munster 
Mike Phillips Scrum-half 29 August 1982 (age 30) Wales Wales France Bayonne 
Ben Youngs Scrum-half 5 September 1989 (age 23) England England England Leicester 
Owen Farrell Fly-half 24 September 1991 (age 21) England England England Saracens 
Jonathan Sexton Fly-half 1 July 1985 (age 27) Ireland Ireland Ireland Leinster 
Jonathan Davies Centre 5 April 1988 (age 25) Wales Wales Wales Scarlets 
Brian O'Driscoll Centre 21 January 1979 (age 34) Ireland Ireland Ireland Leinster 
Jamie Roberts Centre 8 November 1986 (age 26) Wales Wales Wales Cardiff Blues 
Manu Tuilagi Centre 11 May 1991 (age 21) England England England Leicester 
Tommy Bowe Wing 22 February 1984 (age 29) Ireland Ireland Ireland Ulster 
Alex Cuthbert Wing 5 April 1990 (age 23) Wales Wales Wales Cardiff Blues 
Sean Maitland Wing 11 September 1988 (age 24) Scotland Scotland Scotland Glasgow 
George North Wing 13 April 1992 (age 21) Wales Wales Wales Scarlets 
Leigh Halfpenny Full-back 22 December 1988 (age 24) Wales Wales Wales Cardiff Blues 
Stuart Hogg Full-back 24 June 1992 (age 20) Scotland Scotland Scotland Glasgow 
Rob Kearney Full-back 26 March 1986 (age 27) Ireland Ireland Ireland Leinster


----------



## Harry1990 (Feb 5, 2010)

First Test










Second Test










Third Test


----------



## vitaming (Oct 5, 2011)

Too many Welsh. They never win down there.


----------



## Stadiumbadass (Sep 25, 2012)

Harry1990 said:


> Second Test


Wrong stadium


----------



## vitaming (Oct 5, 2011)

And they roared to victory today, first Lions series win since 1997. 

The number of Welsh wasn't an issue as it turned out!


----------



## Harry1990 (Feb 5, 2010)

Think a record crowd in square configuration today and 35k Brits amazing, great team performance too from the English Irish and Welsh players even a Scot getting a test appearance first time in 12 years all in all great day for the Lions and for Rugby in general


----------



## The Real Gazmon (Jun 20, 2013)

Harry1990 said:


> Think a record crowd in square configuration today and 35k Brits amazing, great team performance too from the English Irish and Welsh players even a Scot getting a test appearance first time in 12 years all in all great day for the Lions and for Rugby in general


Yes they broke the ground record in current configuration. Beating out the previous from the Bledisloe Cup a few years back. Was a great atmosphere by the sounds on TV, despite the result for my fellow Aussies


----------

